# Went to the apple orchard today



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

got a bushel of mixed apples..honeycrisp harelreds also known as harolson's and sweet 16's. Yumm!
going to be making apple sauce, juice and hard cider. But need to get another bushel or two. 
also the new place my fam is moving into has the old root cellar left to it and wondered if there was any trick to storing apples during winter?
i have read so many different ideas just wondered if anyone here had a fool proof method usable here in cold minnesota.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

lhalfcent said:


> got a bushel of mixed apples..honeycrisp harelreds also known as harolson's and sweet 16's. Yumm!
> going to be making apple sauce, juice and hard cider. But need to get another bushel or two.
> also the new place my fam is moving into has the old root cellar left to it and wondered if there was any trick to storing apples during winter?
> i have read so many different ideas just wondered if anyone here had a fool proof method usable here in cold minnesota.


""*wondered if anyone here had a fool proof method usable here in cold minnesota*""==Can them,

I went yesterday and picked 3 and 1/2 bushel for 126.00 or 18. for 1/2 bushes, very pricey but great apples and the same price as last yr. We'll can all these for pies and get about 60-70 qts, we have enough apple butter and apple sauce left from last yr, even had 9 qts of canned pie apples left. between the 70 plus jars of pumpkin and these apples, we know that we'll have enough pies in the next yr.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

lhalfcent said:


> got a bushel of mixed apples..honeycrisp harelreds also known as harolson's and sweet 16's. Yumm!
> going to be making apple sauce, juice and hard cider. But need to get another bushel or two.
> also the new place my fam is moving into has the old root cellar left to it and wondered if there was any trick to storing apples during winter?
> i have read so many different ideas just wondered if anyone here had a fool proof method usable here in cold minnesota.


I haven't done it but I knew a guy that individually wrapped each apple in newspapers and kept them in his root cellar. Seemed to work.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks guys. i read about the newspaper thing so gonna try a box of that.
as for canning yeah i been canning alot of sauce and filling. 
I also read don't keep apples in the same area as potatoes. hmm


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Also don't store apples with anything with a bulb, like onions, daffodils, whatnot. Apples give off ethylene gas which hastens ripening and will damage your bulbs so that they don't grow properly and won't store as long. Of course, one old trick is to place a ripe apple in a paper bag with any fruit that you want to ripen up, including tomatoes. And don't try to store any apples with bruises or damage. Save those for eating right away or canning or drying.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

jungatheart said:


> I haven't done it but I knew a guy that individually wrapped each apple in newspapers and kept them in his root cellar. Seemed to work.


it may work with some kinds of apples like Golden delicious, Fugi,Grannie Smith but most apples will turn punky in a few weeks, wrap with toilet paper also works, the good thing about canning them is that they're good for yrs.

two bushels done, one and one half to go.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

my goal this year is to see how I can do good ole fashioned pantry stocking. Should the shtf anytime soon being able to have a good store of foods over the winter I really want and need to learn to do.
forecasters say this coming winter is gonna be another harsh one for us and if true in combination of forecasts of hyperinflation coming after christmas season gosh, i really want to be prepared. 
trying to figure out how to store extra eggs, and with the really good apple harvest this year i really want to capitalize on that.
i do alot of canning and freezing every year but this year i want a well stocked root cellar as well. 
I have made friends with several farmers so we do have access to eggs and such however if a huge snow storm would hit our country roads close down and if low on something just want to make sure we have it.
so trying to get my family to think like pioneers in a way. 
as someone recently told me they like to be called 'modern amish' lol so i guess that is our goal too. lol


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

lotsoflead said:


> two bushels done, one and one half to go.


Would you care to share your recipe for the liquid. I've never canned sliced apples. I've always just made applesauce and apple butter.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Would you care to share your recipe for the liquid. I've never canned sliced apples. I've always just made applesauce and apple butter.


 ,just plain boiling water and some sugar, the less sugar you use the lighter the syrup, we use about 1 cup syrup to one gal of water because we drain all the liquid anyway.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

lotsoflead said:


> ,just plain boiling water and some sugar, the less sugar you use the lighter the syrup, we use about 1 cup syrup to one gal of water because we drain all the liquid anyway.


OK. That's about the same as the peach and pear syrup I use. Thanks.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> ,just plain boiling water and some sugar, the less sugar you use the lighter the syrup, we use about 1 cup syrup to one gal of water because we drain all the liquid anyway.


ooo yum and simple! 
i was talking to an older guy who lives near by and he makes canned cinnamon apple slices. He does it two ways. makes a syrup like you described and adds either cinnamon sticks or uses those cinnamon candies.


----------

